# Trying (and failing) to apply for my social security number for months....



## noz03 (Oct 29, 2014)

First of all, I am unemployed (not receiving benefits), and my partner is employed. 

For her to do her taxes, and for me to receive public insurance as her dependent I need my social security number, but I have been trying to get it for 2 months now. 

The numbers and websites for making appointments are permanently not working, I've been to several offices, and they all start with the same sentence about needing an appointment, then when I keep trying they send me to a different office which says the same. 

This morning I was given application form titled asistencia sanitaria, at the INSS office, and told to send it to them by post, but I have no idea if that really is what I need to do, and I can't just send it and wait 6 months to see if I hear anything back or not. 

Does anyone have any idea what I can do?


----------



## fortrose52 (Nov 29, 2018)

The equivalent of the NI is the NIE.You could try the Spanish Consul/embassy direct


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fortrose52 said:


> The equivalent of the NI is the NIE.You could try the Spanish Consul/embassy direct


No, a Social Security number & a NIE are two totally different things. The OP needs a SS number in order to be registered as beneficiary of his partner for health care. 



I would suggest seeing a gestor. They often have pre-booked appointments at the various offices.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Are you eligible for Social Security? If so, is that a result of working in Spain?
I only ask because I have a Permanent residence card and am married to a Spaniard.
I do not work and have never worked in Spain. Does that entitle me to claim anything?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Catalunya22 said:


> Are you eligible for Social Security? If so, is that a result of working in Spain?
> I only ask because I have a Permanent residence card and am married to a Spaniard.
> I do not work and have never worked in Spain. Does that entitle me to claim anything?


Only access to the healthcare system as a beneficiary - & the OP needs a SS number for that.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

xabiaxica said:


> Only access to the healthcare system as a beneficiary - & the OP needs a SS number for that.


ok. Thanks. I have that. CATSALUT


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Before getting into forms and procedures I think you might want to check up on that wholly ambiguous term 'partner' to see what it means in the context of what you're looking to achieve, if anything.

It's a word which has no meaning in law and one which could be equally applied to someone you met and shacked up last week and someone you've lived with for decades and have raised a family with.

I mean no offence by that, just pointing out how empty and meaningless the word 'partner' is and clearly in the first case nobody could logically expect to be entitled to health care on the back of someone they might have only known and lived with for a few weeks or months.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

MataMata said:


> Before getting into forms and procedures I think you might want to check up on that wholly ambiguous term 'partner' to see what it means in the context of what you're looking to achieve, if anything.
> 
> It's a word which has no meaning in law and one which could be equally applied to someone you met and shacked up last week and someone you've lived with for decades and have raised a family with.
> 
> I mean no offence by that, just pointing out how empty and meaningless the word 'partner' is and clearly in the first case nobody could logically expect to be entitled to health care on the back of someone they might have only known and lived with for a few weeks or months.


Yes. I am not sure you will be entitled to Healthcare via your partner.
As MataMata said it is a meaningless word really.
If you had a "Pareja de Hecho" or were married then it would be different and you would be entitled to Spanish healthcare.

But good luck anyway. You could always investigate contributing to the "Convenio Especial"


----------



## noz03 (Oct 29, 2014)

xabiaxica said:


> No, a Social Security number & a NIE are two totally different things. The OP needs a SS number in order to be registered as beneficiary of his partner for health care.
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest seeing a gestor. They often have pre-booked appointments at the various offices.


So there is no way to check if this mailed in application that I was told to do is correct? I didn't want to pay for a gestor for no reason, but on the other hand I don't want to just mail in the application and wait another month not knowing if I will ever hear anything back or not. Do you know roughly how much a gestor would normally charge for this kind of thing?


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

xabiaxica said:


> No, a Social Security number & a NIE are two totally different things. The OP needs a SS number in order to be registered as beneficiary of his partner for health care.
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest seeing a gestor. They often have pre-booked appointments at the various offices.


Do Gestors have priority when booking appointments at various offices?
E.G....the DGT...Extranjeria Office......Police for fingerprinting.etc.....
How can they pre-book appointments without knowing the name and NIE/Passport numbers of the clients?

I only ask out of interest.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Catalunya22 said:


> Do Gestors have priority when booking appointments at various offices?
> E.G....the DGT...Extranjeria Office......Police for fingerprinting.etc.....
> How can they pre-book appointments without knowing the name and NIE/Passport numbers of the clients?
> 
> I only ask out of interest.


I think they have their own allowance of appointments, accessed through their professional, registered email addresses, and client's details can be supplied later after a reservation is made.


----------



## noz03 (Oct 29, 2014)

Just to clarify, I am married, so partner means spouse. Sorry for not being clear.

This is the form that I was given to fill out: http://www.seg-social.es/wps/wcm/co...ad9/6-071_Castellano_10.pdf?MOD=AJPERES&CVID=

and told to send by post to "Dirección Provincial de Madrid del Instituto Nacional de la Seguridad Social" (https://goo.gl/maps/PnTrsRHgXcdWUAvs7)

Can anyone tell me if that is correct? And what is the likely next step if I send this?


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Joppa said:


> I think they have their own allowance of appointments, accessed through their professional, registered email addresses, and client's details can be supplied later after a reservation is made.


I guess so...But it does seem rather unfair on the rest of us.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

noz03 said:


> Just to clarify, I am married, so partner means spouse. Sorry for not being clear.
> 
> This is the form that I was given to fill out: http://www.seg-social.es/wps/wcm/co...ad9/6-071_Castellano_10.pdf?MOD=AJPERES&CVID=
> 
> ...


I can´t help you on that score. But I am married to a Spaniard and I don´t work. However, I got Spanish Health Cover through him. He did it for me but he did it locally. He didn´t have to send anything to Madrid. And it only took a couple of days.
(We are in Barcelona)


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

It might have been the case that Gestorias could block book appointments but I don't think it washes anymore and now they have names to them.

Certainly the case for residence matters.


----------

